# Altek Bremshebel



## ringo667 (15. Dezember 2005)

Kennt die jemand diese Hebel oder schon mal benutzt?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (15. Dezember 2005)

kenn ich net, aber sehen tausendmal geiler aus wie die RB Hebel!!!
   

PREIS ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (15. Dezember 2005)

89,99 pro Paar


----------



## Fabi (15. Dezember 2005)

Undicht.


----------



## isah (15. Dezember 2005)

> These levers feel good and look good. They're also lightweight compared to the stock Magura levers.* But man, do they leak*. They should add some seals on the fill plugs. I have yet to get an o-ring that will fit. I am currently riding without rear brakes. I may be hooking the Magura levers back up.





> These Altek levers are the bomb... Beautifully machined. They feel great, and a lot lighter than the stock Maguras. *Problem is that they leak right after just filling it with the Magura hydraulic fluid.*




---> http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Brake_Lever/product_20422.shtml


scheinen die dichtungen zu fehlen.. aber gut sehen sie schon aus, bisschen wie die kooka.


----------



## Scr4t (15. Dezember 2005)

LoooL



			
				Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> 89,99 pro Paar





			
				Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Undicht.



und schon hats sich erledigt, wobei die so geil aussehen und die auch noch bazahlbar sind. schade


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Dezember 2005)

geiler als rb? nanu?!






aber über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (15. Dezember 2005)

ja die Altek find ich schon schöner, aber egal! 

@Scr4t: Stimmt, blöd, hätten evtl. auch mal meine werden können, aber so ? hm ne! :/


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2005)

oh man, warum baut man solche wannabe highend hebel, die nciht mal neu dicht sind.....sehr merkwürdig....
sehr uncool


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (15. Dezember 2005)

also ich finde ne kombi aus rb und magura nicht schlecht, da ist dann wenigstens  nicht so ein filigranes carbon zeugs dran.  wobei ich doch etwas skeptisch bin, ob das alles so prima funktioniert.  
das bild dazu ist aus'm englischen forum.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Dezember 2005)

wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren? der ausgetauschte hebel da auf dem bild hat rein garnichts mit dem geberkolben im bremsgriff zu tun. die beiden teile sind garnich miteinander verbunden. der kleine bolzen vom bremshebel drückt einfach nur gegen den geberkolben. da muss nix weiter ausgetauscht werden oder so.

von welcher firma sind die hebel auf dem bild gleich nochmal? und: gibts die auch bald in deutschland zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (16. Dezember 2005)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde ne kombi aus rb und magura nicht schlecht, da ist dann wenigstens  nicht so ein filigranes carbon zeugs dran.  wobei ich doch etwas skeptisch bin, ob das alles so prima funktioniert.
> das bild dazu ist aus'm englischen forum.



Das funktioniert ganz prima, solange man nicht die Schraube, die den Hebel hält, gegen eine "Nicht-Kegel-Schraube" austauscht und diese dann nach dem Motto "Nach fest kommt ab." anzieht - mir ist am Sonntag nämlich genau die Kombination am Griff gebrochen...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Schevron (17. Dezember 2005)

wo kann man denn die hebel herbekommen? und was koscht des?


----------



## ringo667 (19. Dezember 2005)

Die Altek gibts bei Hibike für 89,99

Die RB gibt es hier , aber 115 bzw 149 für nen Bremshebel ist halt schon etwas hart, tolles Bremsgefühl hin oder her....


----------



## Schevron (19. Dezember 2005)

gibts denn net einfach nur den hebel. also nur das orangene teil?
dann müßt es doch billiger werden.
würd mir langen. geht nur um die auflagefläche für den finger. net ums gewicht oder so


----------



## Steffen04 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hab grad mal hier reingelesen...
Die Heblchen, quasi als Tauschhebel in Kombi mit den Mag Gebern, gabs Ende der 90er von so einigen Herstellern, die müssten ansich sowiet auch mit den aktuellen Gebern kompatibel sein. Gabs zB von Alutech, Altek, Devil und so einigen anderen mehr...

Einfach mal beim Alutech Menschen anklopfen, die können da sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Cheers, Steffen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi Folks,

also ich bin die Altek ne ganze weile gefahren. Es gibt die Kolben in 3 größen. 12mm Durchmesser war eigentlich der Hammer. Die sind schon besser gedichtet als normale Magurahebel, nämlich mit 2 Dichtringen. Man konnte damals die Dichtungen auch einzeln nachordern, nur wie lange hat das gedauert? EINE EWIGKEIT! Deswegen bin ich danach umgesattelt auf V's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (22. Januar 2007)

Weiß jemand, ob dieser Bremshebel mit der alten HS 33 2004 kompatibel ist?

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...23c62657b396f64a85&method=m_mensel&nodeID=722


----------



## LoonyG (22. Januar 2007)

sollte eigendlich funzen

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2007)

warum nicht, kolben sind doch gleicht geblieben und die leiungen auch. aber kannste mir mal sagen was der hebel bring, soweit ist weis hat der nen gleich großen kolben als die standart dinger, und somit keine verbesrung der performence, oder geht dir nur um die ergonomie??


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. Januar 2007)

so weit ich weiss siffen die altek


----------



## Schevron (22. Januar 2007)

hab auch gehört das die siffen und die kolben sind noch größer, dh noch schlechtere bremsleistung als mit den original magura hebeln


----------



## konrad (22. Januar 2007)

die hebel haben 14mm kolben.genau wie magura hS33 hebel.von der performance wirds da also keine abstriche geben.

ich hab hier noch einen liegen,mit nem 12.7mm kolben,der hat sehr gut funktioniert,bis,nach 1 jahr,die dichtung ihren dienst quittiert hat.wenn jemand nen passenden dichtring findet,kann den hebel haben....gegen ein erhöhtes beförderungsentgeld natürlich


----------



## dane08 (22. Januar 2007)

@schevron
nur den hebel vom RB Griff gibts beim jan (biketrial.de) kostet aber 42â¬


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (23. Januar 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> also ich finde ne kombi aus rb und magura nicht schlecht, da ist dann wenigstens  nicht so ein filigranes carbon zeugs dran.



wo is am RB hebel filigranes carbon zeuch...?? naja...
also zum thema ALTEK.. ich hatte mal einen und brÃ¤uchten wir eigentlich nicht zu erwÃ¤hnen. Absoluter scheiÃ hebel!!! noch mieserer druckpunkt wie RB noch beschissener zu entlÃ¼ften wie RB+ Magura zusammen. habe ihn vom robi bekomm und der hatte ihn vom ara (leipzisch) bekommen....beide waren unzufrieden mit ihm!
Also wenn ihr so ein cnc-hebel mist haben wollt gebt lieber die 90â¬ fÃ¼r 1. RB hebel aus.
Meine meinung!
N8!


----------

